
An inland hurricane tore through Iowa. You probably didn’t hear about it - walterbell
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2020/08/14/iowa-derecho-attention-aid/#click=https://t.co/MvvKb9PB4x
======
makerofspoons
NPR spoke with a Cedar Rapids City Council member a few days ago. I remember
being incensed that the federal government were dragging their feet to get
them resources: [https://www.npr.org/2020/08/15/902811975/thousands-in-
iowa-c...](https://www.npr.org/2020/08/15/902811975/thousands-in-iowa-cope-
with-aftermath-of-major-storm)

------
EricE
If you want a very personal point of view of the storm check out the three
latest videos on this channel
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuxlXCfVyV-i5YLL30jkomw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuxlXCfVyV-i5YLL30jkomw)

------
rovr138
2 coworkers are in the area. Without power for days, cellphone service
dropped, picking up debris, cutting down fallen trees and everything.

It's very much like back in PR after hurricanes... except in Iowa. It's so
surreal.

------
m0llusk
There have been other notable extreme storms in this area in recent history.
Increasing global temperature appears to be putting more energy into the
atmosphere so hundred year storms are now common.

------
cafard
Well, if you read the NY Times or the Washington Post, you heard about it.

~~~
reaperducer
Yep. The Times had a full page about it on Sunday.

Title should be, "...if you only get your news from free endless scrolling
internet apps, you probably didn't hear about it."

------
ncmncm
The real news is that FEMA is doing nothing.

